# New Grinder



## Cody Killgore (Dec 24, 2013)

So I know I've been talking about getting a new belt grinder for my knives. I did finally get it. These use 2" x 72" belts. Originally, I was going to buy the burr king knifemaker's version and it was a bit more expensive than this one. After talking with a few "masters" they recommended this grinder over all others. I trusted their advice and jumped on it.

I have been wanting variable speed motor for a good while. My old one had a pair of 4-step pullies to change the speed. This variable control is a whooole lot nicer. Also, this thing is built like a tank. Everything is solid steel and very thick. The old one was made of thin tubing and would get to shaking around because of it being lighter weight.

Thanks to Rob at beaumont metal works. This thing is awesome!

http://i.Rule #2/abj6oix.jpg



Hopefully I can get my press painted with a name and I'll post some pictures of that this week.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SENC (Dec 24, 2013)

Verynice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2013)

Woa dude you suck! But in a good way, that's a compliment! That grinder looks seriously stout. The first thing I noticed was the thickness of the materials. I have been wanting a grinder like that, they have so many uses other than knife grinding, which they are very good at. I don't know if you have seen any of my post lately and seen the white motor siting on my table saw outfeed, but that motor is reserved for a belt grinder, maybe not as nice as the one you just got. But just as useful to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2013)

I just went to their web site, very cool stuff and they can be had without a motor......hmmm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai (Dec 25, 2013)

Cody, thats awesome! Glad you bought it! Does it have all the extensions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 25, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I just went to their web site, very cool stuff and they can be had without a motor......hmmm.



Yeah! For the money, this thing is as good as it gets. No proprietary castings and such like burr king/bader. Just the chassis is a great deal. I hope you pick one up! What gets you is all the wheels. Those wheels are not cheap.

Every single thing about this feels top quality. I love it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 25, 2013)

Molokai said:


> Cody, thats awesome! Glad you bought it! Does it have all the extensions?



Thanks! I didn't get all the attachments with it because I already have a ton of their wheels and such from my old grinder. I'm going to buy some arms from beaumont and mount the stuff I already have on them. Usually I just use the flat platen and small wheel attachments the most. But for some profiling work I'll occasionally use the large contact wheel. Their flat platen is really easy to remove on this one. That way you can convert it into a slack belt if needed.

Although I may have to pick up their rotary platen attachment. That thing is too cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice grinder- Santa was good to you!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 25, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> Thanks! I didn't get all the attachments with it because I already have a ton of their wheels and such from my old grinder. I'm going to buy some arms from beaumont and mount the stuff I already have on them. Usually I just use the flat platen and small wheel attachments the most. But for some profiling work I'll occasionally use the large contact wheel. Their flat platen is really easy to remove on this one. That way you can convert it into a slack belt if needed.
> 
> Although I may have to pick up their rotary platen attachment. That thing is too cool.


I would also like the large wheel to try hollow grinding, but for now i stick to flat grind. Maybe in the future when i sell enough knives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 25, 2013)

That's awesome! Nothing like a shiny new tool for Christmas....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow that is a beautiful tool you have their. My KMG is not a variable speed so I am jealous. Looking forward to seeing your first dozen knifes.

Best of luck and I am sure it will take you to the next level.

Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------

